# P&O to pull out of Portsmouth - Bilbao route (Merged Threads)



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Just thought i would post the link to the article http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/newshome/Ferry-firms-pulls-out-of.5986767.jp I find it strange that p&o used the same words when they closed the other Portsmouth routes but other ferry operators have taken over and seem to be doing ok. The rmt union also say the route is still viable


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

As an interesting comparison, Brittany ferries are introducing a new ship on to that run, or rather to Santander - next door to Bilbao. This is the 'Cap Finisterre' They have now increased the Portsmouth / Santander run to 4 runs per week - 'In Response to Demand' - Sorry guys, and guyesses, I'm begining to sound like a travel agent! But the comparison is rather stark!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

*P&O withdraw the Bilbao service*

Another route goes.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/hampshire/8461624.stm


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Merged Threads*

Two similar threads merged. (Thumb)


----------



## Trevor Holt (Nov 17, 2008)

*End of Service*

P&O Ferries have announced the end of their Portsmouth - Bilbao service with effect from 27/09/2010. Pride of Bilbao's charter has come to an end, according to the company she is past her sell by date and the loss making Portsmouth- Bilbao route does not warrant a new ship.
It looks like the Brittany Ferries Portsmouth - Bilbao service will be picking up the traffic with a new ship as of March 2010. I was booked of the 30/09/2010 Bilbao - Portsmouth service, oh well! Trying to make alternative arrangements may prove problematic!(Cloud)


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Merged Threads*

Third Thread on the same subject merged

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Trevor Holt said:


> I was booked of the 30/09/2010 Bilbao - Portsmouth service, oh well! Trying to make alternative arrangements may prove problematic!(Cloud)


Trever

See post #2 on this thread. Good luck


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

ChasD said:


> As an interesting comparison, Brittany ferries are introducing a new ship on to that run, or rather to Santander - next door to Bilbao. This is the 'Cap Finisterre' They have now increased the Portsmouth / Santander run to 4 runs per week - 'In Response to Demand' - Sorry guys, and guyesses, I'm begining to sound like a travel agent! But the comparison is rather stark!


The new ship is the superfast v


----------

